
Become CEO of this sexy startup for just $1 a month - febin
https://medium.com/@louisbarclay/become-ceo-of-this-sexy-startup-for-just-1-a-month-6f3db6828410
======
bithavoc
This reminds me of The Million Dollar Homepage[0]

[0][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage)

~~~
milanspeaks
I have seen this comment so many times in last 10 years that it's now
nauseating.

Every time anyone tries to do anything unique or original and people will
start comparing it with this 2005 website.

The idea and execution of OP is quite original. Don't try to hijack away his
creative endeavour for few upvotes.

~~~
vokep
Its not that is isn't original, in fact thats whats great about it!

It captures the same value the million dollar site did, but in an entirely
original way. Thats at least how I take such a comparison.

------
skellystudios
Ok, I'll subscribe now to get my foot on the top of the ladder, but eventually
I hope to work my way down to Org Chart Designer.

------
Zekio
Damn impressive Series B investment round

------
auspex
Won't you still have to pay minimum wage to all Co-ceos in California?

This sounds like a major liability

~~~
dentemple
Not if you don't do any work, I suppose.

(It's also clearly satirical)

------
mromanuk
That was really clever (Marketing).

And got me thinking about a service, where the "CEO" get pay $1 to manage a
"worker", to stop him from procrastinating. The "worker", which really is the
customer, pays to have this service.

~~~
dpacmittal
Such a service already exists. I'm not able to find the name right now.

~~~
Zekio
Wouldn't be Boss as a service[0], you were thinking of?

[0][https://bossasaservice.life/](https://bossasaservice.life/)

------
Waterluvian
Can I be CPO instead and burn wild amounts of cash on fancy tables and other
nonsense?

~~~
louisbarclay
You are welcome to! Just pay for your subscription in the usual way but print
slightly different business cards (which Nudge unfortunately won't be able to
pay for)

------
bberenberg
Funny gag may turn into a way for someone to take control of his Chrome
extensions.

~~~
vetrom
I would presume he still holds a controlling amount of the company shares, and
thus the board. He would likely be able to dis-appoint the (cloud?) of co-CEOs
at his pleasure.

------
ialex
I would jump in, to make this company transparent and share the numbers with
the world, hopefully enough co-CEOs will vote for the same.

------
jslakro
I wonder how "trapezoidal" are "we" going to be for "pivoting" once the bubble
will burst

------
sonaltr
so I can be the CEO for 12 months for $12?

And I have no responsibilities, and I get a better LinkedIn?

Count me in!

~~~
giancarlostoro
You don't have enough flair!

------
masonic
Board offsite will be at the Fyre Festival.

------
jiveturkey
too bad i can't clap, because i refuse to create an account "while i'm here".
but, absolutely excellent!

